# Laucke Mills Rat and Mouse Cubes



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

Laucke Mills is a brand of rat and mouse cubes (or lab blocks of you prefer) available in Australia. It is considered one of the best brands of cube in the country alongside Cummins McManus cubes.

I recently read that mice not being bred only require a maintenance diet that contains around 14% protein, but Laucke Mills are 20% protein minimum. Actually, there are no brands of lab blocks in Australia with protein under 20% I believe (I also personally won't touch others because they are absolute crud), they're all manufactured for breeding rats and mice *sigh*

Is constantly feeding mice a diet this high in protein going to cause issues? I've not noticed any issues so far (been feeding Laucke for about 2 years) but I could be over looking something.

Any info is appreciated


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

High protein diets cause kidney failure over a long period of time. I would feed rolled oats or something with it to lower the overall protein content.

It's not something you'd notice particularly, it just means that mice which are getting old will die a few months earlier than they otherwise would. If you don't keep mice into old age, it's not a problem.


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks SarahY, I wasn't aware of that. It's a bit annoying I cannot purchase a cube with a lower protein level, but good to know about the oats, I'll certainly look at feeding a home mix more often.


----------

